

Can we stop misusing the word "fanboy"? - kht786
http://geeqer.com/2011/12/fanboy-vs-blind-belief/

======
nodata
Pointing to an old definition of a word printed on a dead tree doesn't make
that definition correct.

Language is alive. The dictionaries will catch up soon.

------
petrichor
sorry. that blog post is just wrong. a "fanboy" is someone who's identity is
wrapped up in the products/brands they consume. they are intertwined to the
point where an insult to the brand is interpreted as an insult to the self.

it's not an apple specific syndrome. apple fans have just probably been one of
the most prominent examples of this coupling of brand to identity.

